# Graco Mark V tips



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to try spraying mud with my Mark V. Was wondering what size tip I need for a 12" fan? How thin do I mix compound? Any tips welcome...Thanks


----------



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

Forgot to add. I'm going to do a level 5 skim.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

625
:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:yes:


smisner50s said:


> 625
> :thumbsup:


Agreed


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

great minds think alike



DSJOHN said:


> :yes:
> Agreed


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

731 is the number I prefer for texturing and skiming.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Proform all purpose holds its consistancy. Makes for agood texture mud. thin down like primer.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you tried Never Miss in your mud to spray a level 5? It is the best! Works like you can't believe! You should check out their stuff for level 5.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.never-miss.net/

This will help!


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Tim0282. Sounds like its worth trying.l


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you would be happy with the results. Pretty impressive stuff!


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Whats the size and price on the final coat.


----------



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

raven said:


> Whats the size and price on the final coat.



It's free, I think! Probably a different price for every person that buys. Just kidding, of course! 
Mel just had a heart attack because I said that! He's a good guy. Just ask him how much it is. They will make it and have it to you in less than a week. Great service, too!


----------

